# ÁREA DE LAZER > Funcionamento do Forum >  Hymenocera Shrimp

## Manuel Gomes

A aquariofilia de recife está repleta de certezas. Mas, a maior parte das vezes, todos aqueles que tarimbam neste hobby  descobrem, à sua custa, que... não será bem assim...
Relativamente ao camarão Hymenocera picta ou elegans... os muitos foruns e livros de aquariofilia que consultei referem que se alimenta única e exclusivamente de estrelas (asterinas, linkia, fromia...) e alguns... de ouriços.
Pois é.
Eu tenho um casal à relativamente pouco tempo, cerca de 2 meses.
Costumo alimentar os meus peixes duas vezes por semana com camarão partido no ralador e hoje após fornecer a alimentação vejo um dos hymenoceras agarrado a um pedaço de camarão e não deixando o outro chegar perto, isto apesar de haver asterinas pelo aquário.
Na foto abaixo, podem ver o heminocera sobre uma montipora vermelha, agarrado a um pedacinho de camarão, segurando-o com as suas pinças.

Hymenocera_Reefforum.jpg

----------

